# Smokin songs (GOOD SHIT)



## Budda_Luva (Aug 1, 2008)

these are 2 of my favorite songs tell me if u guys like them i think there the shit

Krayzie Bone Smoker's Medley (Intro) - Song - MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music

Bone Thugs Sweet Jane - Song - MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music

Muck Sticky Come and get high with me - Song - MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music

and if u guys cant listen juss tell me and ill fix it or w/e comes up it happen sometimes


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 1, 2008)

god i hate IMEEM they send me so much crap, i made up a mock techno song in garage band and threw it on that site, now i cant delete my account 

my song is funny atleast i think so.
brendon masters on IMEEM


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 1, 2008)

could u here my songs tho??? and did u like them or not???


----------



## eazygeezy (Aug 1, 2008)

Not sure if this is a big song, I like to think that its not, but its always on the top of my lists for smoking mixtapes:

YouTube - Smoking the herb again

Some more:

YouTube - Sublime - Lets Go Get Stoned

YouTube - Bloodhound Gang, She Ain't Got No Legs

YouTube - Slightly Stoopid Officer

YouTube - Collie Man Slightly stoopid

YouTube - PROJECT PAT - CHEESE AND DOPE

YouTube - Three Six Mafia - Where is the Bud (Music Video)

YouTube - Three 6 Mafia - Smoke Dat Weed

YouTube - Three 6 Mafia-Smokin On Da Dro

YouTube - Cypress Hill-Dr. Greenthumb

YouTube - AOTP - Swords drawn

Aight, that should be enough. If you like the song, you should really download the quality versions because those youtube ones are 64kbit crappers. Enjoy and feedback is welcome


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 1, 2008)

dragon force- through the fire and flames


listen to this song and you will be transformed into a virtual reality where everything is awesome with a capital A


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 1, 2008)

Seriously, listen to Pharcyde's Pack The Pipe

It is top notch.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 3, 2008)

TRU - SMOKIN GREEN ... used to be a good one back in the day


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Aug 3, 2008)

bonethugs- weed song

YouTube - bonethugs- weed song


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 3, 2008)

*You have not lived unless you've listened to this while you're baked out of your mind. 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g

*afew other sweet songs are* 
YouTube - Kottonmouth Kings - 4-2-0
YouTube - Kottonmouth Kings - Tangerine Sky
YouTube - Hits from the bong


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 4, 2008)

Sleep - Dragonaut
Bongzilla - Stone a Pig, stonesphere
Electric Wizard - anything off Dopethrone
and lately that god damn pineapple express trailer song by M.I.A.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 4, 2008)

Devin The Dude ... Just about anything from this guy is about weed .... or sex but he jams.

If you dont like rap just give him a try.


Weed smoking song from him ... look up "Smoken Dat Weed" and you might want to spell it the correct way if you cant find it like that. I think that was on the Odd Squad CD too.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 4, 2008)

everyone juss post ur favorite weed smokin songs


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

if u wanna be happy listen to get silly by vic and soulja boy regardless this song will put u in a good mood if ur smoking


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 5, 2008)

yea dem dance songs beats do be gettin me hype when i'm decent as a bitch. But sometimes i gotta get on sum real shit wit plies bushes n im da man. _*U a true dipset fan i fucks wit dat. U fuck wit cam cause I dont?*_


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> if u wanna be happy listen to get silly by vic and soulja boy regardless this song will put u in a good mood if ur smoking


hell naw that song is wak i mean its ight but never got me happy


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

cam used to be good he still spit a lil fire every once in a while like on that jr writer song birdcall he came out and killed it but otha than that na that nigga is dead haha


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 5, 2008)

aint got shit on bone thugs lol


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

meh my dude played bone thugs out i can still listen to some of their smoking songs but other than that cant stand em any more
bizzys voice is so annoying haha


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 5, 2008)

this beat makes me feel high even when im not LOL i only had Styles P verse on a mixtape but i found the whole song... very chill.


YouTube - The Alchemist - Calmly Smoke (Styles P.)


----------



## B.. (Aug 5, 2008)

YouTube - Channel Live - Mad Izm (Feat. KRS-One)

channel live mad izm


----------



## Benassi (Aug 5, 2008)

Anything straight outta Humboldt is the shit. 707 son!
YouTube - Potluck - Mary Jane (Feat. The Luniz)


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> meh my dude played bone thugs out i can still listen to some of their smoking songs but other than that cant stand em any more
> bizzys voice is so annoying haha


 
yeah i thought it was 2 at first and then i really listened to his shit and realized he is one of the deepest people on the group


----------



## mjetta (Aug 5, 2008)

YouTube - Project Pat ft Krazie - Up There

Best smoking song. he describes it perfectly


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 5, 2008)

Shit bumpin C3 (u aint got nuthin) now wit a blunt in my mouth and tryin to type at da same time. Weezy spit dat fire bra.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

that u aint got nuttin been out for a min the whole c3 is kinda getting old cause hes got newer shit out and shit but it still one of the greatest albums of all time


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 6, 2008)

i never used to like his as but than i really listened to his shit hes ight ya gotta thionk tho


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

ya we are having a big convo about the whole c3 album u should join in n00b but ya u have to be halfway smart to listen to weezy and i think thats why some of these people on here hate on him


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 6, 2008)

yea they dont think like .... wtf??? i stack paper like a stapler???


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

haha ya or 
you bitches in my hair like the fuckin po-lice haha


----------

